# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Tongpacemaker stopt snurken

## FRANCOIS580

*Maar liefst één op twee gezinnen telt een snurker in zijn rangen, de meerderheid van tongsnurkers. Een op het eerste gezicht vrij onschuldige aandoening, die op termijn nochtans voor vele problemen kan zorgen, zowel op het vlak van je gezondheid als je relatie. Er werd in wetenschappelijke middens al heel wat onderzoek verricht naar de oorzaken en behandeling van snurken, het ene middel al doeltreffender dan het andere.
Het lijkt er nu toch sterk op dat er voor vele snurkers een oplossing in zicht is. Wetenschappelijk onderzoek bracht immers aan het licht dat een implantaat, vergelijkbaar met een pacemaker, het snurkprobleem efficiënt kan aanpakken.*


*(Francois580)*


Het toestelletje waar in medische kringen veel wordt van verwacht, kreeg de naam Hypoglosal Nerve Stimulation System' (HNSS), en vertoont vele gelijkenissen met een klassieke pacemaker. Het apparaatje kan zodanig geprogrammeerd worden, dat het pas in werking treedt wanneer de snurker slaapt, maar het kan ook met een afstandsbediening ingeschakeld worden. Het toestel werkt in op de spieren van de tong, en zorgt er voor dat deze allemaal tegelijk samentrekken. Op die manier wordt de tong van de tongsnurkers naar voor gebracht, waardoor de luchtwegen open blijven. Je tongspieren hebben immers ook heel wat impact op het zachte weefsel in de wanden van je luchtpijp.


*Interessant voor tongsnurkers*


Bij tongsnurkers valt de tong en het zachte weefsel rond hun keel, als het ware achteruit in hun keel. Daardoor vibreert het weefsel telkens wanneer lucht passeert en zo de luchtweg gedeeltelijk afsluit. In zijn meest extreme vorm is dit zelfs oorzaak van het veel ernstigere slaapapneusyndroom. Bij de obstructieve vorm van slaapapneu wordt de luchtweg en dus ook de levensbelangrijke zuurstoftoevoer volledig afgesloten. Het zijn dan de hersenen die er uiteindelijk voor zorgen dat de snurker uiteindelijk weer kan adem halen. Patiënten die lijden aan slaapapneu hebben een groter risico op het krijgen van hartaanvallen en hartberoertes, te hoge bloeddruk, oververmoeidheid en overgewicht.



*Zuurstofmasker houdt luchtwegen open*


Tongsnurkers worden nu geholpen met een machine die een voortdurende druk in de luchtwegen van de snurker veroorzaakt, en dit met behulp van een soort pomp, een flexibele slang en een mondmasker. 
Zo worden de luchtwegen van de tongsnurker. permanent open gehouden. Dit toestel zorgt echter voor zo weinig slaapcomfort voor de snurker als zijn partner, dat opvallend weinig tongsnurkers dit toestel gebruiken *.../...*

Lees verder:

http://leefgezonder.blogspot.com/201...t-snurken.html

----------


## Wendy

Mijn man snurkt gelukkig alleen als hij op zijn rug ligt. Dus als ik hem hoor 's nachts, draai ik hem op zijn zij. Hij slaapt er lekker doorheen en ik kan weer verder slapen. Ik hoef gelukkig dus nog geen andere middelen te proberen, want het komt ook maar weinig voor.

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Bedankt voor je reactie en je intresse in mijn artikielen Wendy. Hopelijk tot spoedig. Prettig weekend en groetjes,

Francois580

----------

